# TesseracT bass gear talk



## mos (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi guys, 

I figured this would be the best place to share this little video. We filmed it last year in December 2010, whilst recording our 'live in the studio' version of 'Concealing Fate' DVD.

TesseracT Mos Live Equipment Walk Through - YouTube

Thanks for your time and Happy New Year!

Mos
TesseracT


----------



## Hankey (Dec 30, 2011)

I bought the special edition with the DVD a while back and I must say it's awesome!  I love the look and sound of those Warwicks. I could never get used to those huge necks though...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 30, 2011)

Great video man.  Out of curiosity, have you tried any TC Electronic stuff? I had the chance to play a Corvette $$ through a TC Electronic Blacksmith recently and it sounded incredible. Really tight and punchy, damn perfect for slapping tones.


----------



## Tyghor (Dec 30, 2011)

mos said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I figured this would be the best place to share this little video. We filmed it last year in December 2010, whilst recording our 'live in the studio' version of 'Concealing Fate' DVD.
> 
> ...




Wow! I've just check out your videos, i've nver heard oh you guys... I'll need a few weeks to reset my jaw in place! I'll head tomorrow to the record to buy your album, this is simply brillant!


----------



## ZEBOV (Dec 31, 2011)

> LOW to HIGH Ab, Bb, F, Bb, Eb


Did you make a typing mistake there? It makes no sense to me.


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 31, 2011)

Same as the guitar tuning (Bb, F, Bb, Eb, F, Bb, Eb) but with the Low Ab for playing the dropped stuff? I don't know


----------



## ZEBOV (Dec 31, 2011)

That's the part that doesn't make sense. The 4 higher strings are in drop Bb, while the lowest string is only a step lower.


----------



## mos (Dec 31, 2011)

ZEBOV said:


> That's the part that doesn't make sense. The 4 higher strings are in drop Bb, while the lowest string is only a step lower.



No typo. On paper it looks idiotic. But in practice works for TesseracT.

Acle (guitarist) is the main song writer in TesseracT. He uses 2 main tunings: 1) DADGAD but dropped to Bb F Bb Eb F Bb. 
2) Exactly the same but with the bottom string tuned a further tone down to Ab. 

As I love using the Jazzman, but only have one 5 string FNA Jazzman, and really TesseracT's songs only need 4 strings, I decided to have both tunings on one instrument. It has actually opened up a lot of tonal possibilities. I can use the thinner string for a more slap friendly tone and then the heavier string for a fuller tone. Subtle. Yet, powerful in a live scenario. 

I'd love to keep the bass tuned to standard as that's how I learnt to play all those many years ago. But, it would make some of the riffs quite difficult to play.


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 31, 2011)

ZEBOV said:


> That's the part that doesn't make sense. The 4 higher strings are in drop Bb, while the lowest string is only a step lower.



Yeah I know, that was me trying to make sense of it, I guess I was right


----------



## mos (Dec 31, 2011)

Hankey said:


> I bought the special edition with the DVD a while back and I must say it's awesome!  I love the look and sound of those Warwicks. I could never get used to those huge necks though...



Thanks! It means a lot to us when people buy our stuff. The necks are indeed big, but I think it adds a lot to the sound, perhaps.


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 31, 2011)

Do you still have those ltd. vinyls? I'd love to get myself one


----------



## mos (Dec 31, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Great video man.  Out of curiosity, have you tried any TC Electronic stuff? I had the chance to play a Corvette $$ through a TC Electronic Blacksmith recently and it sounded incredible. Really tight and punchy, damn perfect for slapping tones.



Hi,
No, I've never tried the TC stuff on bass. Only on guitar and vocals. I'm pretty happy with the Black Finger and Avalon set up. Maybe having a programmable Black Finger that would allow for different compression settings would improve the set up. Or a simple post compression boost pedal for the few 'bass spotlight' sections of the set would be a good idea. I really like the big tone that EHX pedals seems to allow. 

Next time I see a TC pedal I'll take 5 mins and see how it sounds, however.


----------



## mos (Dec 31, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> Do you still have those ltd. vinyls? I'd love to get myself one



There are a few left.

Head over to CM DISTRO - YOUR PREMIERE METAL STORE FOR OVER 10 YEARS

Both the EU and US store have them on sale at the moment. But, I believe the EU store is down for maintenance for a week.


----------



## Hybrid138 (Jan 1, 2012)

Dat voice!


----------



## ZEBOV (Jan 2, 2012)

Speaking of vinyl, are there any record players you'd recommend?


----------



## LordCashew (Jan 2, 2012)

Sweet! I'm looking forward to the new TesseracT album A LOT. I hope you guys mix the bass nice and loud again.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 3, 2012)

mos said:


> Hi,
> No, I've never tried the TC stuff on bass. Only on guitar and vocals. I'm pretty happy with the Black Finger and Avalon set up. Maybe having a programmable Black Finger that would allow for different compression settings would improve the set up. Or a simple post compression boost pedal for the few 'bass spotlight' sections of the set would be a good idea. I really like the big tone that EHX pedals seems to allow.
> 
> Next time I see a TC pedal I'll take 5 mins and see how it sounds, however.



I was mostly referring to their amps.  Not really tinkered with their pedals.


----------



## mos (Jan 3, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> I was mostly referring to their amps.  Not really tinkered with their pedals.



Ah, my bad. I still remain open, but in my time I've only enjoyed using Mesa, Ampeg VR or MarkBass. I once had to endure playing a month long tour with the worst hire amp ever (the manufacturer loaned us the amp for free, so I wasn't really in a position to change it). Since that tour, I tend to wish to stick to stuff I can rely upon without any doubt what-so-ever. I'm annoyed that Warwick have stopped making the Hellborg rig, as that was awesome. But at $10'000 it fucking should've been, hey!


----------



## DLG (Jan 4, 2012)

mos said:


> No typo. On paper it looks idiotic. But in practice works for TesseracT.
> 
> Acle (guitarist) is the main song writer in TesseracT. He uses 2 main tunings: 1) DADGAD but dropped to Bb F Bb Eb F Bb.
> 2) Exactly the same but with the bottom string tuned a further tone down to Ab.
> ...




excellent idea. so you buy a five string set, throw out the g string and then get an extra b string?


----------



## mos (Jan 5, 2012)

DLG said:


> excellent idea. so you buy a five string set, throw out the g string and then get an extra b string?



D'Addario made a custom string for me for the low Ab. 145 tapered. So, I use that on the lowest string and at the moment only replace the 130, as I'm not that happy with the tone when I move the other strings up. However, when I get a little time to experiment I may work out the best string size for each and see if I can't get a set sorted.


----------



## HotelEcho (Jan 7, 2012)

mos said:


> D'Addario made a custom string for me for the low Ab. 145 tapered. So, I use that on the lowest string and at the moment only replace the 130, as I'm not that happy with the tone when I move the other strings up. However, when I get a little time to experiment I may work out the best string size for each and see if I can't get a set sorted.



Prosteels or Nickel wound? Just to get even more nerdy in here...


----------



## mos (Jan 9, 2012)

HotelEcho said:


> Prosteels or Nickel wound? Just to get even more nerdy in here...



Nicklewound XL. I haven't tried the Pro Steels, I was worried they would be a little too clicky, I didn't really wish to sound like Fieldy (Korn). However, I have changed my approach recently. As can be heard on our latest single:



I now use less treble from the on board pre-amp and go for a more mid 'growl'. So, perhaps the Pro Steel may work for me now. 

The Nicklewound XL do have a very powerful low mid that is in no way muddy like many other string sets.


----------

